# 500hp On Stock Sr20det Bottom End!!!!!



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

phase2motortrend has finally reached 500hp on a stock sr20det bottom end!!!!!! holy shit... here's the dyno










and here's a direct report from the phase2motortrend website

6/24/03 - The 500rwhp barrier is met. XS was able to achieve a solid run of 503rwhp, 525rwhp was the highest. At this time above 500rwhp the car is maxing out the Z32 MAF. Down the road would have to switch the PFC to the D-Jetro version. It's amazing how much power the stock bottom holds for over 40+ dyno passes now each time at above 400rwhp range, but we have finally shattered the rumor that SR20DET can not exceed 400rwhp without some engine building. Just want to say that reaching this kind of HP is not easy, and certainly now for anyone to just turn the knob on their boost controller. Without precise tuning and fuel system, the SR motor can still blow up just like popcorn in a microwave.

..nuff said. (i'm still trying to figure out how much boost they were running. when they ran 25psi, they got 474hp)


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

damn you have to rev the piss out of that thing though

good job nonetheless


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it looks to me like about 7,500 rpm.. it's a great accomplishment for a stock bottom end 

kinda getting off subject..nx2000, how much power can a rb25 hold with a stock bottom end??


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

bwahahahahaha

its up there. I havent really searched on the RB25. For the RB20....the average tuner can get 400 rwhp on stock bottom. I hear 500 for the rb25. Again this is average tuners. These guys above can afford to spend the extra R & D and prolly get shit for less than we pay, so they can afford to mess around. Still.....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If the average SR owner tries this they are going to need a rebuild rather soon.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh well it is a grat accomplishment for we SR fans wo0t w0ot

SHOOT ROIDS!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yup yup

lol..that's my saying "shoot roids"


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

yeah, they're now at 526.5RWHP. 

i believe this was acheived while boosting at 25psi. they just did a little tweaking here and there. 

~7700RPM (about where it makes its peak hp) isn't extreme revving. extreme revving would be in the neighborhood of those all-motor Hondas that are running around (i.e. CTR, ITR, etc.) that have redlines around 11k.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

no matter what thats great


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

AWWWWWWW hahahahahahahahahahahahah SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PIPIYEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

is it a s13 motor or s14?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

s13 redtop

it wouldn't matter tho..


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

oh really well Ive heard on a s14 is alot harder to get 500hp


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

perhaps because it has vvt??


----------

